# man, I am having builder's withdrawl! (and shop update)



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, it seems like an eternity since I built the two red Korina "PRS" styled guitars, the last two I built in my old shop in Kirkland Lake.

This year has been a wild ride... to say the least. AFter working part time for the first 4 months to clear up outstanding contracts (for my woodworking business), I was out of my old shop for good. Took the summer off more or less, while lookign for property to purchase for my new shop here in Timmins.

In July, I took possession of my new property, a 6000 square foot metal building on a 5 acre lot, about 15 km from my home (versus the 140 km one way daily commute I was doing since 2006).

The building was actually used by a local airway (bush plane service) for storing spare parts, ect. I had a LOT of work to do, mucking out the existing structures and getting it ready to turn into a woodworking shop.

I am at the point now where I am getting ready to have a new septic service installed, a well drilled and the interior work done (new walls, insulation, etc all rewired with a new service)

Needless to say, this is hopefully the LAST wood shop I will be building! If all goes well, I will hopefully be able to put a piece of wood through the planer in early 2011....

The machinery I have on order, basically will replace what I had...plus a few additions 

36" wide belt sander
20" HD planer
16" HD jointer
16" sliding table saw, 10' carriage
14" radial arm saw
tilting arbour shaper
8' stroke sander
edge sander
spindle sander
hydraulic copy lathe
16" resaw band saw
2nd band saw
10" table saw
10" spray booth (dry) with two pressure pot set ups
10HP compressor

And..If I can swing it, I was looking at a smaller (48" by 48") CNC 3 axis router, but that will be at least another $20K and I think the upgrades to the building will cost enough for me to forget about that for now.

I did quite a bit of CNC programming in college back in the 90's and thought a smaller industrial machine would be nice (and especially cool for guitar making!). But we'll see!

ANyhow, if anyone was wondering what happened to me (its possible!) I am still here, just no where yet to build or work on guitars. I cant wait to get my new shop operational and back into the swing of things..

When I have something cool to show you I will post some pics. But it will be a while yet. I am trying currently to line up the contractors/trades to get everything rolling before the snow flies.

I really , really miss the smell of wood shavings and dust 

AJC


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I played that gorgeous blue "LP inspired" guitar that you made. I'm looking forward to whatever you come up with in the future. 

I only see 1 acoustic in your picture ... I love a nice hand made acoustic! ! !


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I really , really miss the smell of wood shavings and dust ...

and the deadlines // ha ha


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

We need some pics AJ. At least some brand names of all the goodies you are buying. I am guessing the sliding table saw is a Felder, perhaps a Laguna.....maybe we should start a lottery on it...lol. I can't wait to see more pics of your builds too!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been wondering about you... I'm happy that t is all finally coming together, but that's a long time to go without a shop to work from. Hope it will be worth the lull...

Any plans to begin production style manufacturing guitars? I think your eye for design and wood choices would really do well in the marketplace.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds great! I'd love a shop where I didn't smash my head on floor joists.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

MAchines are mostly coming from Akhurst in Mississauga. Sliding table saw is a Griggio, stroke and edge sanders are Doucet, dust collector is Belfab (both Canadian companies) radial arm is an Omga and Delta, band saw is Laguna, lathe is some made in Spain company I forget, compressor Ingersoll Rand, and most of the other machinery is Akhurst branded "Cantek".

I am looking at a smaller CNC also from Laguna, the 48" by 48" swift. But that will only happen if I dont spend too much on the reno's. Its the wiring that I think will cost me more than I anticipate... 

ANyhow, I will return to posting soon I hope! 

Oh yeah, my wife and I are expecting our first baby in the spring... 2011 is going to be interesting, thats for sure! 

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

AJ ,man..glad to see you back around more.. Can't wait to see the shop with some nice picts and more importantly, CONGRATS on becomming a father.. mine is due dec 15th.. it's wild ride so far..



ajcoholic said:


> MAchines are mostly coming from Akhurst in Mississauga. Sliding table saw is a Griggio, stroke and edge sanders are Doucet, dust collector is Belfab (both Canadian companies) radial arm is an Omga and Delta, band saw is Laguna, lathe is some made in Spain company I forget, compressor Ingersoll Rand, and most of the other machinery is Akhurst branded "Cantek".
> 
> I am looking at a smaller CNC also from Laguna, the 48" by 48" swift. But that will only happen if I dont spend too much on the reno's. Its the wiring that I think will cost me more than I anticipate...
> 
> ...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, being a dad will be the most interesting thing I am sure..  We have been trying for two years so its very special for us. 

Today I built a set of stairs for the loft section of the shop. Not a guitar, but it was the first time I had my hands on a saw and made sawdust in months... it was awesome! 

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Waiting to get pregnant can be a PAIN in the ass man...BIG time. First time we tried..we did it on the first month..LOL. Doc could'nt believe it realy cause me 43 and Sophie 38..odds were NOT on our side. but she lost it at 14 weeks...she was devasted basicaly after it. then took another 8 months to get it right..now she's at 30 weeks and counting..

DUDE..you need to post some picts of your new Shop..




ajcoholic said:


> Yes, being a dad will be the most interesting thing I am sure..  We have been trying for two years so its very special for us.
> 
> Today I built a set of stairs for the loft section of the shop. Not a guitar, but it was the first time I had my hands on a saw and made sawdust in months... it was awesome!
> 
> AJC


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> Waiting to get pregnant can be a PAIN in the ass man.


You're doing it wrong. kqoct


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> You're doing it wrong. kqoct


I nominate this for the "Post of 2010" award !!

Brilliant

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> You're doing it wrong. kqoct


yeah..today i find your comment funny..... 10 months ago i would have shred you a new one....LOL


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> yeah..today i find your comment funny..... 10 months ago i would have shred you a new one....LOL


My sick sense of humour. Congratulations by the way.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

LOL....Good one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

AJ, good to see you around! Best of luck with the new shop!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey good to hear things are going well, congrats!!

I still have that hollowbody you built with the submerged bigsby, it is a fantastic guitar


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks, glad you enjoy it!

My shop is undergoing the big reno as we speak... lots of money and I am stressed 

But, all my equipment is ordered up. Looking forward to getting all new stuff.

I actually just bought some nice quilt and other guitar woods off a friend in BC who also builds... will post some pics as well when I get the stock.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, hopefully in another week I will have the drywall finished, and the contractors cleaned out of here... and the machinery is set to arrive early January. ELectrician will be starting soon as well, first thing will be to get lights & outlets installed. All my wiring is going to be surface run.

Some pics from a week ago...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The ceilings are 10 1/2 feet high, main shop area is 38' by 80' with some rooms at one end (office, tool room, hardware storage, washroom, furnace room and lunchroom) and at the other end, I will have a wall closing off my spray booth, a new 12' foot wide unit still in a crate.

Here is a shot when I first bought the building... there was a 2nd level throughout the 80' by 75' building, which a friend and I dismantled and reclaimed the 100 or so sheets of 3/4 spruce plywood, and several hundred 2 x 10's, as well as several tons of 6" steel I beam. We pulled a whole wheelbarrow full of nails out!










and after it was gutted...











More photos when I have machinery set in the shop


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Just wait until all the equipment arrives... Will get small quickly!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking good. Glad to see that you are almost there. BTW Happy New Year.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

you too! Remember a few years ago I said we should get together and have a builder's weekend... we should really try in the future to do something like that. I know Timmins is a bit far but I will have a great place to work, do your finishing, etc.. think about it!

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> you too! Remember a few years ago I said we should get together and have a builder's weekend... we should really try in the future to do something like that. I know Timmins is a bit far but I will have a great place to work, do your finishing, etc.. think about it!
> 
> AJC


I would still love to do it. Only problem is a free long weekend. Anyway give me some good dates for you and I will see what I can do. The big problem is my work keeps me away from home a lot and usually for extended periods on short notice. PS doesn't need to be a real long weekend I can make just about any weekend into a long weekend if I'm around.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Nothing has to be immediate.... but maybe sometime in the future...?

So my new place has heat now, a working toilet and I am trying to finish painting and start moving the equipment in from the cold storage side. Here are some pics... at one end of the shop is my spray room and a storage room. At the other, the main entrance, office, tool room, electrical room, washroom, furnace room, and a lunch room. Garage door connects the shop to the other half of the main steel building.

The electrician starts this week... should have a new service, lighting, etc in soon!

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like a hell of a jam room right now


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> With all the $ and effort being spent here I gotta ask - what is the primary objects you'll be making at this location? You are a cabinet maker?


Yes I am a self employed custom woodworker. I make residential furniture, cabinets and millwork... and as you guys know the odd guitar or two 

This new shop is slightly smaller (3000 sq feet vs 4000) but I have a lot more under-roof storage on the unheated side.

And, you have to spend $$ to make $$... after working in a fully equipped shop with industrial equipment all my life, I dont think I could do it any differently. This shop will take me through to my retirement in 25 yrs... at least it better. I told my wife I wont be doing this again!

I cant wait to turn out the 1st new guitar from the new shop though... soon!

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a hell of an echo in there right now... 

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> There is a hell of an echo in there right now...
> 
> AJC


So bring in the amp(s), hook em up, and crank it!.....but not before you hit a "record" button.

Oh ya, congrats on the success so far, I can't wait to see your next build too.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

No more echo's... lol...

All major machinery is in place. There is stuff everywhere, more tools and gear arriving daily. I have a lot to do, but its slowly getting done one small job at a time. I need to get the dust collection ducting done, the compressor lines run, my spray booth finished up, tool storage and material storage, workbenches, machine infeed/outfeed tables, etc. The electrical is being done currently.

Anyway, will be back in another few weeks to update again 

AJC


































PS, just got my clamps in today... 40 Jorgenson C clamps, 40 pony pipe clamps and 40 Bessey K body clamps.. that should be good for a start, lol


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

is that a panel saw in the first pic? Looking good AJ!! Lots of CanTex brand tools, I am not familiar with them, got some nuggets of info to share? How about a pic and description of each tool when you get the time for us shop junkies? When you get the time being the operative part of the request.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

ahhh.....just saw this........holy crap. Nice shop!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> is that a panel saw in the first pic? Looking good AJ!! Lots of CanTex brand tools, I am not familiar with them, got some nuggets of info to share? How about a pic and description of each tool when you get the time for us shop junkies? When you get the time being the operative part of the request.


The Grigio? Yes thats a 10' sliding panel saw. Made in Italy...

Cantek is a brand of industrial machinery, made in Taiwan for Akhurst Machinery. It is very, very well made (much better than most import stuff like Grizzly, Busy Bee, etc) and costs about 3/4 what European made stuff does. The planer, wide belt sander, jointer and shaper are Cantek.

http://www.cantekmachinery.com/

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The title of this thread is builders withdrawal but I can't thinking that you have had bankers withdrawal too  .. nice to be able to start with mostly new stuff.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Dont you know it. This is the biggest financial investment I will probably make in my life. I was lucky, my father had the other shop (which was actually larger) completely paid for by the time I took over in the mid 1990's. I sold it turn key to a long term employee but had to invest 2X that into this one. However, you have to look at the big picture. Our company has been in business for nearly 40 years in Northern Ontario, and I will keep it going for another 40 if I have my way  Woodworking is my life.. and you need what you need to do it at a level I do it at.

Of course, it does come in handy when you get the urge to make a guitar 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I do understand where you are coming from Aj. I bet the business will follow you to your new location and will wait for you to be ready.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Good luck with your plans 

For someone with zero guitar building experience, what book do you recommend for learning?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Great looking shop AJ. Now excuse me while I go and burn my shop to the ground. lol


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Good luck with your plans
> 
> For someone with zero guitar building experience, what book do you recommend for learning?


Amazon.com: Make Your Own Electric Guitar (9780953104901): Melvyn Hiscock, Brian May: Books


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

just make sure your insurance is up to date before you lught the match 

More pics this week... I am trying to get organized but every day I have more crap delivered, and I am having issues keeping up with organizing stuff.

On a guitar related note - I purchased a number of new routers. Two I did not have previously, the DeWalt laminate trimmer kit (with three different bases) and the new 1 1/4 HP "mini" router ( which is in between the size of a standard 1 1/2 HP and a laminate trimmer) look very very nice, and should be great for many operations related to guitars. Not too big, easy to use in one hand and the muti bases will come in handy (standard, angle, offset and plunge).

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I wanna come and make some noise. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kattyjamezz (Jan 29, 2011)

some of us believe giutar is major entity in band


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, yes... a major entity  I'll have some of what youre having 

Anyhoo, been working 7 days a week since my last update. I took this weekend off - needed a break. But I will go to the shop today with my camera and take some updated photos. Just finished piping in the dust collection (the hard lines), I still have the flex hose to install when it arrives hopefully this week.

I got in the guitar woods that I purchased off of a friend of mine (he used to run LGM Guitars out west) now I have a ton of fretboards, truss rods, body woods, etc. I just got my first load of lumber this week and it was so nice (almost spiritual!) to handle lumber again. I am trying to decide what to make first, as I am sure I will start working on a guitar as soon as I actually start producing again (hopefully in another week or two).

The main thing(s) left to get done are get the exhaust duct for my spray booth installed, and finish making my machine's in/out feed tables, some more work benches/carts and storage. 

I have a sweet Schaller Strat style bridge, and I know I have some pickups in my parts - might do another Korina bodied something or other - who knows. I will have to go through all my parts and try and use up stuff I have before I start ordering more. WHen I packed up in my move last summer I just put all my guitar building supplies in a few boxes and havent looked at it since.

More pics hopefully later today!

AJC


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks in advance...looking forward to the pics!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, took the dog for a good walk in the woods near my home, then went down to the shop to snap some pics. Its hard for me to go there and not want to do something, but I will give it heck this week and try and finish up my storage and get to cutting some wood soon!

Here are some pics... as you can see a lot has been done since the last few...

I did all my compressed air lines, ran 3/4" copper as my min lines and I have many drops around the shop with water traps and shut offs. No more pulling lines all over the shop! My compressor is a 10 HP Ingersoll Rand. Very nice I must say! My 3 phase converter, and both the main panel and 3 phase panel are also in the compressor room.










My clamps (40 3/4" pipe clamps, 40 Bessey K body clamps and 40 smaller C clamps - nothing MIC, all quality US made Jorgenson and Bessey) live on the mobile cart and the board fastened to the steel support - both sides are covered in clamps.. you can NEVER have enough clamps!










My Omga (Italian) radial arm saw, and 8' fences both sides. Blades should be in this week for this.










The saw stop industrial 10" (5 HP) table saw. This will be my workhorse saw, where I do a lot of various cutting/dadoes and rabbeting, etc. Right beside my big bench for convenience. Also I need yet to make the side and outfeed tables.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The 8' stroke sander (264" by 6" belt) and edge sander (108" by 6") both made in Quebec by Doucet - used to be Progress Machine in Toronto.










The 37" wide belt sander... this thing should sand a little finer than the 2 head machine I had previous, as it has two lower rollers and a platen in the middle which is adjustable to sit slightly below the rollers, so you get a very smooth and ripple free job.

This was also the heaviest single machine we had to bring in... close to 3,000 lbs.










My planer, a 20" heavy duty job from Cantek, with a huge spiral head, segmented feed rollers and power up/down. Digital go-to table (you can punch in what thickness you want and it goes there).










And the 16" jointer to go with the planer... also a beast of a machine. I LOVE IT!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The Griggio 14" sliding panel saw...










7.5 HP spindle shaper, with 4 roller power feed and tilting spindle. I bought a whack of shaper cutters already but you never have enough.










My two band saws, the 16" cutting height Laguna in the back is my resaw - I had it outfitted with a 5 HP motor and had a machine shop make a new drive for it, as the stock belt kept burning out from the over-powered motor.

The dust collector is 7.5 HP Belfab unit made in Quebec. It is unbelievable! Even at the end of my main lines, the suction is very, very strong. It will make my life easier, having a much improved dust collection that should allow a better product and less time cleaning up.










The General oscillating spindle sander, should come in handy for guitar building


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My booth, 12" wide by 7" and change high. The spray room needs some work yet, thats the last thing I will work on.

I have already purchased two Bink's 2.8 gallon pressure pots and two new Graco HVLP pressure feed guns & hoses, etc. It will be nice to start off with all new, modern equipment (not that my old guns were "bad" but these Graco's are the newest.










My hydraulic copy lathe, this I bought used. It needs some TLC and a good cleaning otherwise its in excellent working shape.











Two shots of the shop from the spray room doorway.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

And finally some of the guitar woods I have just received... some limba, maples of various sizes and quality, wenge, zebra wood, ebony, rw, etc... and that quilt billet and snakewood blank.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When I think back to what the place looked like when I got it, I still cant believe it. go back to post 20 to see  The last guitars I made in my old shop were done in January 2010... I imagine the first one out of the new shop will be done sometime before the snow melts 

Also, I am looking into buying 8/4 Alder in quantity and will try as I had hoped to last year, to offer ash, alder, basswood, poplar and cherry mahogany and walnut body blanks (and neck blanks) in the future to fellow Canadian builders for less than what's available now. Also, I finally invested in a Stew mac fret saw for my table saw, and all the templates, to offer pre slotted rough fretboard blanks in whatever wood someone would want.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought I posted this... but I cant seem to find it. So, here is a little of the regular stock I have on hand. Plywood in several species and thicknesses... I buy in lift lots for a lot better pricing. I have about 3600 board feet of hardwood coming in, most species in 4/4, 6/4 and 8/4 thickness (ash, red and white oak, basswood, poplar, hard and soft maple, walnut, cherry, and more)

It felt SO good to handle real, solid wood lumber again. Its been a while! I know it must sound kinda' corny but its almost a spiritual thing for me. I just love woodworking, and the whole thing about turning raw wood into furniture, and guitars and other things.

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Will do - thanks. I bet that they would send me another if I complained though - their service is stellar. I was thinking of having one made by BC Saw & Tool or FS Tool but I doubt they would be as cheap...

With the Kreg mitre fence I have for the 10" saw, you can dial out the T slot for absolutley zero play, so fret slotting with the aluminum templates should be as good as the templates are, without adding even a few thousandths of innacuracy.

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome AJ!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I am pretty much done as of today. I spent the last day getting my tool room (buffer, grinders, my vertical mill, mill/drill and metal lathe) set up and organized. The rest of the shop is good to go. Finishing room is organized and all that is left is the exhaust fan duct to be installed through my roof (contractor is doing that tomorrow).

Its been a long past few months... typically working from 6:30 am to 6:30 pm daily...

I have to put my guitar-related tools away as well, just took most of the stuff out of storage today. Its been a while.. but I will start on something very soon!

The last of the pics.... (forgot to take one of my tool room though)

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

my guitar stuff..








one more of the quilt... yum!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Even got the Ravoli .... congrats. Strange the lack of dust.... soon come mon


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I sweep up religiously, a few times a day. Never leave until the shop floor is clean! Maybe a little OCD... my dad and emplyees used to make fun of me as I cannot work in a mess. As you can also see my tools all get put away, after being used. I'm neat what can I say! 

I have a number of jobs lined up... a kitchen, 2 bedroom sets, fireplace surround, book cases, entertainment center, a bar, roll top desk.... and more.

Also, I finally want to start on my Gibson J45 copy (flat top acoustic) and also some sort of electric. Not sure what I want to do though.

The baby is coming soon (early April) so I also have to get the room at home done (putting down hardwood and painting the walls) as well.

I am just glad the last 6 months are now over 

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The pics makes me want to move to Timmins


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow - wish I had a fraction of what you've got there! I'm looking forward to seeing the progress on that quilt billet.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Just a quick update... today my spray booth exhaust duct was completed, so I was able to install the filters. These are pretty standard "Andreae" style filters... they are paper/card and as the air flow takes the overspray through the filter the solids stick to the paper so only the "fumes"/vapours are exhausted. Once the filters get caked with solids enough to restrict the airflow, they are replaced.










My tool room has a window to the outside, so I put in a glass window in the door to let in some more natural light. The room is sealed off pretty well from the shop, so my metal working tools should be finally kept fairly dust free. That was a thorn in my side in the old shop (with my lathe, mills and grinders all having to be covered with blankets yet still covered in dust anyhow).










On the right side I have an 8 inch grinder with coarse/fine Norton grinding wheels (that stay cool to avoid burning) and a 6 inch variable speed grinder with a hard and medium felt buffing wheels for putting a razor edge on tools. Also, an old universal grinder...

Also, my Busy Bee Craftex 1 1/2 HP vertical mill/drill.










On the left side my 50's vintage Moody (Canadian made copy of the South Bend) 11" by 48" lathe, and home made mill with a small Bridgeport head. Also, another grinder/belt for sharpening knives along with my sharpening stones and vise, etc.


















A shot of the room... I do a fair bit of metal working as a hobby. I would love to some day get into doing my own guitar bridges, and other parts but time is a premium...


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

What do you think of the Craftex line? Way cheaper than some others - what's your impression of the quality, or what have you heard from others? I'm thinking bandsaw with an eight inch resaw capability, small dust collection unit, and spindle sander.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The craftex stuff looks fine to me, some of it is a little rough in terms of finish (maybe wise to take a file to some edges, etc) but completely useable stuff. I love my mill/drill - it is very nice and enough machine for what I do with it.

AJC


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! What can I say? This is stellar!
Very weel organised! Hats off!

How many employes do you (or will) have?

Will you offer full build Guitars or only parts for builders?

Enjoy this new project, baby and family! Congrats to you!


----------

